# Super Simple Breakfast Fatty



## slag (Jun 9, 2010)

First post, and figured posting a few fatty pictures was the ideal way to introduce myself  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






This is the most basic fatty on earth.  There are 3 ingredients; bacon, eggs, and sausage.  The perfect breakfast combination!  I usually serve them on Grands biscuits.


----------



## wildflower (Jun 9, 2010)

U got any coffee with that???


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 9, 2010)

Very nice job on your fattie. Now they can be made with anything your little can come up with too. So with that said welcome Slag to SMF. You'll like it here cause there are alot of really good folks that would just love to help you with anything to do with smoking. Now we like having new folks here to give a new prospective on some of the ways we do things around here. Now if you are really new then I would suggest that you sign up fir the 5-day E-course it free and it will give you the basics on smoking and a few recipes too. Here's a link to it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/127  

  Now the next thing you have to do is run out and get something to smoke. Then just smoke it and if you have any questions just post  them here and we will answer all your questions that you might have. Oh yea there's no stupid questions we were all there in the beginning and we just really like to help others enjoy the fabulous smoked foods that we do. So again

  

Welcome to Your New Addiction


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks fantastic Slag!! Nice job.


----------



## slag (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------

